# scemo chi legge



## Minerva (14 Luglio 2016)

è la senilità , succede.

spetta che ci metto una bella roba per attutire in

	
	
		
		
	


	




 parte l'diozia


----------



## Leda (14 Luglio 2016)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Comunque è meglio della cellulite. Libertà sarà felice :mexican:


----------



## Minerva (14 Luglio 2016)

Ehi ma tu sei tu.....ben tornata!


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Luglio 2016)

Minerva;bt10957 ha detto:
			
		

> Ehi ma tu sei tu.....ben tornata!


 apro PC e leggo :" scemo chi legge" .... Mi dico non può essere un caso se mi ci è caduto l'occhio 

bentornata ? Chi sei Olimpia ... A prescindere bentornata -:up:


----------



## Leda (15 Luglio 2016)

Minerva;bt10957 ha detto:
			
		

> Ehi ma tu sei tu.....ben tornata!


Grazieeeeee!


----------



## Leda (15 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta;bt10958 ha detto:
			
		

> apro PC e leggo :" scemo chi legge" .... Mi dico non può essere un caso se mi ci è caduto l'occhio
> 
> bentornata ? Chi sei Olimpia ... A prescindere bentornata -:up:


Ciao Fiammé! Minerva è un'osservatrice attenta, l'unica alla quale non è sfuggita la riapertura del mio blog 
Sono Leda 
E grazie per il bentornata!


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Luglio 2016)

Olimpia;bt10960 ha detto:
			
		

> Ciao Fiammé! Minerva è un'osservatrice attenta, l'unica alla quale non è sfuggita la riapertura del mio blog
> Sono Leda
> E grazie per il bentornata!


vero a Min sfuggono poche cose  
ma che belooooooo ledaaaaaaa!!!!!!! Sono ancora più contenta del tuo rientro :abbraccio:


----------



## Leda (15 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta;bt10961 ha detto:
			
		

> vero a Min sfuggono poche cose
> ma che belooooooo ledaaaaaaa!!!!!!! Sono ancora più contenta del tuo rientro :abbraccio:


:abbraccio:


----------



## Minerva (15 Luglio 2016)

il ritorno di un'utente come leda è una grande notizia


----------



## Leda (15 Luglio 2016)

Minerva;bt10963 ha detto:
			
		

> il ritorno di un'utente come leda è una grande notizia


Ma che dolce... grazie davvero :inlove:


----------

